# Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ale - Review



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Harvest Pumpkin Ale

Brewed By: Blue Moon Brewing Company
% Alcohol: 5.7%
Price: ~$8 for six 12oz. bottles.
Style: Pumpkin Ale

Brewer's Notes:_ Harvest Pumpkin Ale is the way to celebrate Autumn's bounty. We craft it with vine-ripened pumpkin and flavors of cloves, allspice, and nutmeg, then add a touch of wheat for a smooth finish It's the perfect compliment to fall's crisp, clear days.

_Harvest Pumpkin Ale is a clear, rich amber colored ale with light golden head.

The aroma is loaded with sweet, spiced pumpkin, hints of wheat, and a slight hoppiness.

Flavor follows suite with aroma very well, but with less pumpkin. The cloves, allspice, and nutmeg are easily discernible, but not overpowering and the same can be said for the pumpkin. It is definitely there, but in just the right amount. The finish is crisp and clean with just a touch of hops and lingering spice.

Mouthfeel and body are light without being weak. Combine that with 5.7% alcohol and this is a beer that you can sip several bottles of without getting too full or too tipsy. The amount of carbonation is perfect for the flavor and body of this beer.

Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ale is a great beer for a cool fall day. There is plenty of flavor the keep it from being bland or boring, but the flavors are light and refreshing enough that I could sip on it all day.










Sláinte! :beerchug:


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

Good Review man.... I always smash a few cases of these in the fall season.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, David. I'm usually not a huge fan of pumpkin flavored stuff, but I really enjoy these. The pumpkin isn't overdone and they're not overly sweet. I plan on trying and reviewing some other pumpkin ales soon.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I tend to need cream or a very very sweet overtone to my drinks for me to enjoy them, hence probably why I prefer cider. Was a good review to read though.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, David. You might enjoy this one. It has a nice spiced sweetness to it and isn't really bitter.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Great review Josh. I'll have try it in the very near future!


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

I absolutely love this stuff!


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

Blue Moon has always been a staple in my fridge, although I find myself liking the Sam Adams Harvest Pumpkin Ale just a touch more. Thanks for another solid review!


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

Yea, Blue Moon is always great... Though IMO there Summer Ale isn't that great. But the Pumpkin Ale is perfect for the fall. If anyone can get there hands on Abita Amber beers try the Pecan Harvest... another great fall beer!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone! David, I may be reviewing the Pecan Harvest soon. Just depends on how long the supply holds out at my local beer stop.


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everyone! David, I may be reviewing the Pecan Harvest soon. Just depends on how long the supply holds out at my local beer stop.


I didn't know Arkansas got Abita beer. That's awesome!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

djcsewell said:


> I didn't know Arkansas got Abita beer. That's awesome!


Yep! When I want something a little crazy I grab some Purple Haze.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

I love blue moon. I tried a couple pumpkin brews when I went back to the states (not the blue moon one though). Have to say I wasn't overly impressed. Not sure if it was the beer or if I've become a beer diva now that I have access to the German and Belgian beers. I'll have too keep an eye out for this one and give it a try.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

If I see this somewhere at a restaurant I might try it, more than likely I'd try a pumpkin cider though. I hope some comes from Woodchuck.


----------



## Kari from Chicago (Aug 10, 2012)

Have you tried the Caramel Apple Blue Moon? It is awesome. The pumpkin one is great too. I still like the Sam Adams Oktoberfest though. :drinking:


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice review Josh! BM harvest pumpkin is good stuff. The pecan harvest is pretty good too. I also like the SA Octoberfest too, but the NBB Red Hoptober is freaking great! I might be a little bias because I like just about everything NBB puts out.


----------



## samiam2007 (Aug 24, 2012)

Kari from Chicago said:


> Have you tried the Caramel Apple Blue Moon? It is awesome. The pumpkin one is great too. I still like the Sam Adams Oktoberfest though. :drinking:


I have been looking all over for the Caramel Apple. No one seems to have it. Where did you get yours?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Kari from Chicago said:


> Have you tried the Caramel Apple Blue Moon? It is awesome. The pumpkin one is great too. I still like the Sam Adams Oktoberfest though. :drinking:


I haven't had the caramel apple, but it sounds tasty!



smoking ash said:


> Nice review Josh! BM harvest pumpkin is good stuff. The pecan harvest is pretty good too. I also like the SA Octoberfest too, but the NBB Red Hoptober is freaking great! I might be a little bias because I like just about everything NBB puts out.


I'm going to have to try the Red Hoptober too. I usually like NBB stuff as well.

Thanks for all the compliments everyone and all the beer suggestions!  :beerchug:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

HUGE fan of pumpkin beer, not so much a fan of the BM pumpkin beer.

YMMV


----------

